# Welcher Keystore



## MrL2on (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebes Forum,

da ich die Tage überlegte, mir mal wieder etwas Zeit für das Zocken an sich zu widmen, hier ein bis zwei Fragen. Ist es generell so, dass Keystores günstiger sind? Denn ich bin auf der Suche nach dem richtigen. 

Ich benutze ausschließlich Steam für meine Spiele. Dies ist auch auf Englisch installiert und es ist mir wichtig, dass ich die Spiele auch weiterhin auf Englisch installieren kann. Ist das wumpe welcher Key da reingeschossen wird, oder ist man da teilweise an eine Sprache gebunden? 
Des weiteren bin ich natürlich auf der Suche nach Preiskrachern, allerdings sollte die Zuverlässigkeit des Keystores bei dem ganzen nicht untergehen!  

Habt ihr da was? 

Grüße,

mrl2on


----------



## thekerub (29. Mai 2014)

Schließe mich an.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Mai 2014)

g2a.com dort habe ich watch dogs global für 26 € geschossen


----------



## JPW (29. Mai 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=300006

Hier gibt's schon ein langes Thema dazu.


----------



## MrL2on (29. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich würde mal sagen, g2a ist schon eine exzellente Sache


----------

